# Health headlines 6th October 2010



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2010)

*Light drinking no risk to baby, say researchers*
Drinking one or two units of alcohol a week during pregnancy does not raise the risk of developmental problems in the child, a study has suggested. Official advice remains that women abstain completely during pregnancy.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11476456 

*Strict diet two days a week 'cuts risk of breast cancer by 40 per cent'*

A strict diet for two days a week consisting solely of vegetables, fruit, milk and a mug of Bovril could prevent breast cancer, scientists say. Women who cut back to just 650 calories a day, twice a week, had significantly lower levels of cancer-causing hormones in their blood, a study found.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ays-week-cuts-risk-breast-cancer-40-cent.html

*Smoking, drinking and poor diet 'doubles oral cancer cases among young adults'*
Drinking, smoking and unhealthy diets have fuelled a doubling in mouth, throat and food pipe cancers in young people, experts have warned. Each year the diseases, known as upper aero-digestive tract cancers, kill 10,000 people in the UK and more than 100,000 across Europe.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...t-doubles-oral-cancer-cases-young-adults.html

*Body builder protein powder 'could increase life expectancy by 10 years'*
A protein powder favoured by body builders could hold the secret of a long and healthy life, scientists believe. Dissolved in water, the mixture built muscle, boosted fitness and improved balance and co-ordination.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...powder-increase-life-expectancy-10-years.html


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A strict diet for two days a week consisting solely of vegetables, fruit, milk and a mug of Bovril could prevent breast cancer, scientists say. Women who cut back to just 650 calories a day, twice a week, had significantly lower levels of cancer-causing hormones in their blood, a study found.



Haha! Very practical. In order to maintain my already borderline underweight BMI, I'd have to ridiculously overeat on the other 5 days a week!


----------

